# REHOME: So. Cal. (Resolved)



## Becknutt (Dec 31, 2006)

This little angel is a sibling of my sister inlaw's rabbits. He was an easter bunny from 2006. He is 9-10 months oldand weighs 2-3lbs. She knows he is a pure bred, but doesn't rememberwhat breed. The family doesn't feel the rabbit is getting enoughattention and wants him to go to a bunny loving home. He doesn't getout of the cage too much since they have a large dog in the house. Heis friendly and lets the kids hold him. Cage, food and all included,all it will cost you is a little bunny-love!

Pickup arrangements can be made in the High Desert, the family is inHesperia. I am in Riverside area and if anyones interested I'm sure wecan make arrangements to get him home.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 31, 2006)

A w w w w w ... he's a little Dutch boy. :inlove:

Unfortunately your area is flooded with shelter rabbits and otherbunnies in much more dire straights, so rehoming isn't going to be bethat easy -- evenif you do find him a great home, it's takinga space away from a much worse off bunny somewhere in thechain. 

Would they considergetting him a friend and building a littlerabbitat for him -- either a multi-level NIC cage or abighutch and run? That way he'll be pretty happy without a lotof attention. Happier than he'd be if the next set of ownersend up having to give him up because they're moving, divorcing, goingto college, they developed allergiesor decided to get a doginstead. 

And nobody will have to worry where he ends up down the road via thenext owner or the one after that. Iread a postsomewhere about a snake breeder who makes sure he shows up to 'adopt'his rabbits with an olderkidin tow and photos of anice cage to make surehe passes the 'good home'test. :shock: 

When I hear about people who genuinely think they're doing their rabbita favour by giving him to a home where he can get more attention, Idon't think they realize the huge percentage of bunnies that are farworse off. and how easy it is to go downhill instead of up. 

Bunnies need attention, but they're happy enough to get it from a bunny mate. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 31, 2006)

He is adorable! He looks justlike my Max :inlove:.

Sas's ideas are pretty great. Is there any way they could be convincedto keep him? If not, we'll do all we can..but theres so many bunnieswho need homes :cry4:


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you for the information. I gave a prettygood version of that speech to the owners and they are not willing toconsider getting a second rabbit.  My worst fear is that they willend up taking him to the shelter and I do not want to see that happen. 

Will two males bond as cage mates? Or only a male and a female?

I hope that someone out there falls in love with his little face andwants to give him the home he deserves. I pray all the buns out therefind loving homes. I wish that I could take him in, but my landlordalready wants to kill me for having so many animals. 

I apologize for the quality of the pictures. My daughter took them with her cell phone.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2007)

Two males will sometimes bond, although it tendsto be less likely. Neutering is really important because itwill reduce the hormones that cause some of the aggression problems.

Are you thinking of taking him if he'll bond with your bun?It's always worth a try. Just make sure you read up onbonding in Bunny 101 first.


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, if only I'd seen this ad onFriday. I had people come up from Hesperia for my horses andthey could have brought him to my house.....They are home already.


----------



## Haley (Jan 1, 2007)

I just cant get over that adorable face! I just want to give him kisses. :kiss:

Becknutt, is there any way you could offer to foster him until he findsa home and then try bonding him with Floppy? That way, if it doesntwork out, we can keep searching for a home for the little one?

I have bonded two males successfully before, but it does take a lot ofwork. My boys hated eachother at first and would fight at the slightestsmell of one another. I started doing the car ride bonding sessions,followed by neutral territory. It took about a month or so (of sessions2-4 times a week) but it worked. It depends so much on the personalityof the bunny. Is Floppy very territorial? 

I think it would be great to get him a buddy. Let us know if you want to give it a try and need some help :hug2:


----------



## Djakarta (Jan 2, 2007)

If the current owners are likely to take him toa shelter, can you check to see if there is a "no kill" shelter in yourarea? Not all shelters are alike. 

The Humane Society where I live is a no kill shelter, but will onlytake relinquishments within a certain area. 25 miles awaythere is another Humane Society, but they aren't a "no kill " shelterand may euthanize animals after a short time. Some sheltersroutinely euthanize after a 5 day "stray hold". This is especiallylikely when the shelter is at maximum capacity. 

If the owners are aware that "taking him to a shelter" may be the sameas taking him to be euthanized, perhaps they will no longer considerthat as an option and will work with you to find a better solution. 

Too many people consider the shelters to be an easy way out, without realizing the reality of the situation.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 2, 2007)

I must admit the thought entered mymind, but my husband quickly talked some sense into me.Besides the fact that we would probubly get evicted. (The landlord wasNOT happy when we got the 3rd cat....and then the bun...I think we'vepushed our luck as far as possible.) Floppy has never been around otherrabbits. He is good with my cats and loves to snuggle with the dog butI don't know how he would react with another rabbit. 

I have talked with Annie (the owner) and she is willing keep him for a while, until we can find him a good home.

CalGal where are you located? If we can find a way to get him to you maybe meet 1/2 way would you be willing to take him?


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure, whats one more??? LOL. If youcan get him as far as Fresno or somewhere near, I'll takehim. I really don't need a buck, but I'm sure he would makehimself at home. I just added a small flock ofDutch Harlies, so what is one more bunn?? Is heneutered? Not that it matters.There are several shows in our area in January, perhaps someone iscoming up for one?.....Vicki:shock2:


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm in Oakdale, CA....near Modesto.


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2007)

calgal, that would be wonderful!

Keep us posted guys!


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2007)

Super! No, he is not neutered. Do you recall how long the drive was from Hesperia?

Anyone out there between Hesperia and Fresno willing to help with transport?

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there anyone on our transport list in the area?
http://www.frappr.com/rabbitsonly


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 3, 2007)

The drive is about 5 hours, maybe 6.I'm about 2 hours from Fresno and could meet on the south side of itpretty easily. If you can get them that far I'lltake him. He may become my g-daughters pet...depends on histemperment with kids. Either way he will havefriends here. V.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 4, 2007)

Well it doesn't look like there is anyone on thetransport list between us. I am about an hour and a half south ofHesperia. The owners husband is a truck driver, I'll check with him andsee if he does any routes up that way or maybe he knows another driverwho does...

He is a little skittish with strangers so it may take him a littlewhile to warm up to you, but he is a doll with the 5 year old girl helives with as well as my 11 y/o. 

Do you house your buns indoors or out? He is used to being kept indoors.


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll send out a pm to all out CA members just incase there is someone in that area who could help with the transportbut might not see this thread.

So is it between Hesperia and Fresno that we needdrivers?Looks like thats about 5 hours, so we would probablyneed 2 people. Maybe one to drive from Hesperia to aroundBakersfield or somewhere in that area and then Bakersfield to Fresno...

I gotta run right now but I'll send out a pm this evening..


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 4, 2007)

My buns are outside in my barn. I'mout there several times a day, loving on the buns that want luving(right now all the babies want to be loved on) I'm in theprocess of creating a rabbitry, 12' x 24', and cages that are 24x30 and30x36 depending on whether its a doe or buck. Its a couple ofweeks from completion as I'm doing it myself and there aremodifications to be made to the stalls (its a shedrow horsebarn). If there is an inside home that someone would offer,that would be wonderful and my feelings wouldn't be hurt at all, butI'm puttingmy offer out as at least one option.--Vicki


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 5, 2007)

So...where do we stand with this little bun? Keep me in the loop.:headflick:


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

I just sent out a pm this afternoon to all CAmembers, asking for help...so if you guys decide you want to go aheadwith things, let me know and I'll try a few more options...


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 6, 2007)

It sounds like you have a great setup, I'm surehe will be just fine. Its all a matter of transport now. I have stillbeen looking for a local home for him just in case this falls through,but so far no luck. I pray we can get some help driving him. I'll dowhat I can and let you all know whats happening.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm too far south to make any impact on the distance... BUT!!!

This coming Sunday (14th) there's a Rabbit show in Pomona and I KNOWthere's breeders heading south for that show, I'll put the word out tosee if I can find anyone able to asist with transporting.

Just confirming, he needs to get from Hisperia to Fresno correct?

:wink

~Sunshine


----------



## Haley (Jan 8, 2007)

As far as I know, thats it.

Hopefully Becknutt or calgal will see this to confirm the cities...

Thanks Sunshine!


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 8, 2007)

The bun actually needs to get to the Modestoarea if anyone is coming that far. I offered to meet a so caldriver in Fresno if they could arrange a bunny RR ride that far, but ifsomeone is coming up farther that would be terrific. I'm inOakdale, CA. about 2 hours north of Fresno.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok... so I should see if there's any breeders that can transport from Hisperia to Oakdale? 

It's always easier to post the entire distance, then if I can getsomeone for most of the way, we will just have to fill in small gaps. 

There's a great Yahoo group I can post to which normally results insuccessful transports. It gets the word across Californiavery quickly to all breeders . Many California breeders arein the Central / Northern California area's.

~Sunshine


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hesperia-Oakdalewould get the bun to my door. :bunnydance:


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 9, 2007)

I apologize for being so late to see this. Yes he is in Hesperia. 

P.s. My computer has been having issues but its all better now. So I should be on top of this from now on.


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 12, 2007)

Becknutt.....I'm not seeing much success in getting thelittle guy here. Have you had any transport offers?


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

I sent out pms to all the cali members, unfortunately no one in that area has responded


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Haley. I thought with all the rabbit shows coming up that we might find a ride to the central valley.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm still working on it from my end... don'tgive up just yet, Show season is gearing up and people are travelinggood distances to attend .

There's a show coming up in Bakersfield on Feb. 10th and a FlemishGiant show in Oakdale on March 17th. If all else fails, I'msure there would at least beone ARBA Judge that would beattending both show's, many times they are willing to transport.

There's also a popular show at the end of February in Del Mar...someone is bound to beheading south from the Oakdale/Fresnoarea to attend also.

So, there are options - it's just a matter of finding the right timeframe and route.

~Sunshine


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jan 12, 2007)

*PROGRESS!!!* 

I think we've got it done!!!

I have plans to go to the Bakersfield show myself... I am willing topick the bun up in Hesperia on my way to Bakersfield. ThenI've been able to secure a ride for him from the Bakersfield show onFeb. 10th to the Turlock show on Feb. 24th with a fellow breeder.

Turlock is only about 1/2 hour south of Oakdale.

Let me know if this plan will work out for you two and I'll be happy tofinalize the arrangements. PM me the pick up address and I'llPM my phone # and the other party's contact info as well.

~Sunshine


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 12, 2007)

I have not had any luck either. Thank you toeveryone for your help and a big thanks to Calgal for her offer to takehim in. He still needs a home and I am going to pursue looking for alocal home for him. If anything comes up and we can get a driver afterall let me know and if he is still with me, I'll gladly send him up.Bless you all. 

Thanks again everyone. :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

Look Up Becknutt! 

I think you guys posted at the same time


----------



## calgal981 (Jan 12, 2007)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote: *


> *PROGRESS!!!*
> 
> I think we've got it done!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 18, 2007)

:colors:SUPER! You are AWESOME!!



PM me with your contact information and I will pass it on to the owner. She will be thrilled!


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

Great news guys! Keep us posted!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

YAY!! I'm so happy to read that this all worked out!!! 

I received Haley's PM asking for help, but we just live too far out,and our car is having some serious issues right now to be able to makethe distance. I'm so sorry we couldn't help out...but also sohappy to read that someone else was able to lend a hand withtransport!! 

Keep us updated on how things turn out! 

Hugs and love to all!

Rosie*


----------

